# Ul1699c



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Why has UL1699C been withdrawn....?:blink:


Pg 70




> Informational Note No. 1: For information on combination-type and branch/feedertype
> arc-fault circuit interrupters, see UL 1699-2011 2013 , Standard for Arc-Fault
> Circuit Interrupters. For information on outlet branch-circuit type arc-fault circuit
> interrupters, see UL Subject 1699A, Outline of Investigation for Outlet Branch Circuit
> ...



~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Spend the thirty four dollars and sell to customer at 66. You will be behind the wheel driving another clunker in no time once you learn this.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It seems to me like 
1699a is for 20 amp combos AFCI
1699b is for photovoltaic arc-fault devices
1699c is for 15 amp combo AFCI

I haven't seen these yet, only the circuit breaker type.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

It is my understanding the 1699C was related to the rule in 210.12(A)(3). This section required the use of a "listed supplemental arc protection circuit breaker".

1669C would have provided the standard for the breaker that is required in that section. There are no plans to create a standard for a "listed supplemental arc protection circuit breaker" and no need for 1699C.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm confused...

Why would UL create a standard for something that doesn't exist ?

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> It is my understanding the 1699C was related to the rule in 210.12(A)(3). This section required the use of a "listed supplemental arc protection circuit breaker".
> 
> 1669C would have provided the standard for the breaker that is required in that section. There are no plans to create a standard for a "listed supplemental arc protection circuit breaker" and no need for 1699C.


I read it as the listing for combo receptacles, not as breakers.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> It is my understanding the 1699C was related to the rule in 210.12(A)(3). This section required the use of a "listed supplemental arc protection circuit breaker".
> 
> 1669C would have provided the standard for the breaker that is required in that section. There are no plans to create a standard for a "listed supplemental arc protection circuit breaker" and no need for 1699C.



I thought that was supposed to be through UL489 as the supplemental arc breaker has no electronics?


----------

